# Help: What to substitute chinese 5 spice powder?



## abiod (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi guys! I haven't used this spice yet and can't find it anywhere where I am at. What can I substitute for it?

Also, if this is a duplicate of a previous thread, pls share the thread. I searched but can't find anything related! Many thanks in advance!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

There are multiple variations on Chinese 5 spice powder. You can concoct your own. Here's one recipe:

In a dry skillet, roast 2 teaspoons of Szechuan peppercorns by shaking the pan over low to medium heat until the aroma of the peppercorns is released (about 2-3 minutes). You can substitute black peppercorns for the Szechuan peppercorns if you can't find them.
Grind the roasted peppercorns and 8 star anise in a blender or pepper mill.
Sieve the blended seasonings.
Mix in 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves, 1 tablespoon ground cinnamon, and 1 tablespoon ground fennel seeds.
Grind the seasonings until very fine and sieve again.
Store in an airtight container.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you tried a health food store? Many of them have a large selection of bulk spices. I'm in a small town, I found 5 spice powder at mine a couple of weeks ago, along with all the spices needed to grind my own.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Where are you?  In the US, I'd be surprised if you couldn't find 5 spice in most locations.  Most chain grocery stores carry it.


----------



## abiod (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks pohaku and chefbuba!

Yes, I'm in the US, Texas actually. I've searched 2 big grocery chains but none.  I'm looking for the powder that says Chinese 5 spice. Would it be under a different name too?

I have yet to check health food store. Unfortunately, we're not in a big city so... no Whole Foods kind of store. =/

Any online store I can check maybe?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a Google list:https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

It's supposed to have star anise, cinnamon, szechuan peppercorn, clove, and fennel seed, but the dominating flavor comes from star anise and cinnamon. I personally think fennel seed can definitely be omitted because it's overpowered by star anise, and I don't think szechuan peppercorn and clove add all that much to the mix, so they can be left out, too. Ground up star anise and cinnamon, and you got yourself a very good substitute.

p.s. As far as I know, garlic, ginger, and mandarin peel are added along with the five spice powder (for "red roasted" dishes), so instead of szechuan peppercorn, clove and fennel seeds, I'd rather add garlic, ginger, and orange peel (probably easier to find than mandarin peel, I suppose).


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

PM your address and I'll just send you some./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh Man, Pohaku Braddah, you such a nice guy!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey.  It's easy and it's cheap!  Two of my three favorite criteria for all events.  Tastes good is the third criterion, of course.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

go to Penzeys.com and order some. Their's is the best. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

u can get these spices in indian or Pakistani stores they r called garam masalla


----------



## abiod (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi guys, so sorry I was missing in action. My 4-month old.... phew..

Anyway, thanks for all the info! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

Pohaku, I might just take you up on that! Thanks so much in advance!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

